# Looking for breeder (Upstate NY).



## Lesa (Jun 30, 2016)

Hello all,

Do any of you have reputable breeder recommendations for the Upstate NY area? I only know of Tiszabec's Vizslas currently and they just had a litter in August. 

Thanks.


----------



## my5wee-ones (Apr 1, 2015)

Would Northeast PA be too far? We used (and are about to use again) CJ Kennels in hughesville (sp?) - We were so so happy with them - so very helpful on so many different issues. Their names are Cookie and Jerry Moser - I could get you their number if you want it but their email is: [email protected] and they are pretty quick to reply on the emails. I believe they are planning a spring litter - GREAT pair - we have one of the pups from a prior litter from this match and we couldn't be happier. Our girl has an awesome temperament and great field skills - she really just is an all around great dog. I hope I don't sound like an advertisement - we were just very content with them. Also, Jerry trains bird dogs as a living and is a great resource (we email them constantly with questions)


----------

